# Please help a fellow baker realize his dreams!



## eupeptic (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi from Ohio!

I discovered this great site a few days ago and thought some of you out there might be willing to aid a fellow baker in need of your help...

A good friend of mine, Matthew Griffin, recently invented a special baking pan and entered the idea in the "Ideas Happen" national invention competition sponsored by VISA (the credit card people). Last week, he beat out more than 19,000 entries to emerge as one of 10 finalists!

If his entry (his baking pan) finishes among the top four in the final round of voting, he'll win $25,000 and get to bring his invention to market. Unfortunately, the race to the finish is nothing more than a popularity contest. Winners will be determined by people who visit the "Ideas Happen" website and vote for their favorite idea.

So, PLEASE help a very passionate fellow baker by visiting:

http://ideashappen.msn.com

Click on the 'entrepreneur' category. Look for Matt's entry - the "Bakers Edge baking pan" - and if you like it, please VOTE FOR IT! It's not often that you get to help somebody realize a dream... and who better to support than someone who shares your passion for baking?

You can also visit his website for more information: www.bakersedge.com

On his behalf, THANK YOU so much for your support!


----------



## joyce (Jun 29, 2004)

I love the pan - fantastic idea. Good luck with the contest - hope it wins.
Joyce


----------



## eupeptic (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks, Joyce! Every vote helps!


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

very interesting, looks pretty dang neat to be honest...


----------



## cremebrulee (Oct 27, 2004)

He's got my vote!

Now I want brownies, mmmm, and thanks for the link to that site, what a great concept.


----------



## eupeptic (Nov 17, 2004)

On behalf of Matt, thanks to all for the support... the pan won!

It's a great accomplishment for a very passionate baker (and a REALLY nice guy). It's beginning to look like the idea will become reality... possibly launched in the Spring of 2005. For those of you that like the concept, feel free to check his website for the latest news.

Again, thanks so much for the support and encouragement!

Happy Holidays...


----------



## marilyn (Jan 6, 2005)

Love the concept. Why didn't I think of that? Hmm. I wish him all the luck and there are tons of baking catalogs that would carry that. Much success to him. :bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

It's nice to see when your vote helps. That's pretty cool. I wish him all the luck! :chef:


----------



## joyce (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Eupeptic
Congratulations to Matthew Griffin, I am delighted the pan won. It is wonderful when someone has a really good idea and it is successful.
I look forward to hearing when it is put into production, but, as I live in Hungary I doubt that I will ever be able to obtain one unless it is marketed across Europe or I can persuade a friend the bring me one.
Wish him the best of luck with his venture.
Joyce


----------

